# Looking into New Zealand



## amandanism (May 26, 2011)

Hello all,
My husband and I are starting to take a look at New Zealand for a working vacation. We would like to stay six to twelve months. We have a three month old daughter. My husband has ten plus years experience as a Chef and I have five years experience in the wine industry. Neither of us have college degrees but have been successful in our respective fields through hard work and talent. We are also 32 years old. Does our age and lack of degrees make it much harder for us to get the proper visas? Thanks for any advice!


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

amandanism said:


> Hello all,
> My husband and I are starting to take a look at New Zealand for a working vacation. We would like to stay six to twelve months. We have a three month old daughter. My husband has ten plus years experience as a Chef and I have five years experience in the wine industry. Neither of us have college degrees but have been successful in our respective fields through hard work and talent. We are also 32 years old. Does our age and lack of degrees make it much harder for us to get the proper visas? Thanks for any advice!


Hi & welcome to our forum. Not sure about the work visa, someone could perhaps advise you.

Chefs are always in demand.

Good luck.

Anski


----------

